# Degree to work in Dubai



## superrose (Oct 24, 2008)

My husband has been offered a job in Dubai. He needs a copy of his college degree. The problem is, my husband doesn't have a college degree. No one in the States has ever asked to see it, and his work experience is such that he certainly doesn't need one, nor would anyone ever question whether or not he has one. He's very good at what he does (which is journalism, btw). The company says a xerox would be fine... my question is: is a college degree a government requirement or an employer requirement? If it's employer, we have a shot at being able to work around it. If it's government, I assume, not so much. If it does happen to be government, what's the penalty for going there under false pretenses? Is it deportation? Jail? Who checks things like degrees? Do they have a committee or something? Thanks for your help!


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

You don't necessarily need a degree to work here, but he will need to have his highest education certificate attested as part of the residency process.( whether it be high school or college).

( do this BEFORE you leave the States)


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

If your husband does not have a degree, he needs to make that very clear. There are certain professions that require the employee to be a degree holder for visa purposes. The degree itself is a Government/free zone requirement and depending on where your husband will be working and the position he will be taking up, an attested copy of a degree might need to be submitted with the visa application. Saying that, there are loads of people working here who do not have a degree.

Did your husband put on his CV that he has a degree? I worked in the UK for a few years and I know people who were sacked for 'stretching the truth'. My employer in the Uk demanded that new employees bring in their original degree certificate on the first day of work!

The best thing to do is to go back to the company and let them know that your husband does not have a degree. It might just be a simple formality on their part to ask for a degree certificate but saying that, it does not mean that your husband needs to have a degree to take up the job.


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

superrose said:


> My husband has been offered a job in Dubai. He needs a copy of his college degree. The problem is, my husband doesn't have a college degree. No one in the States has ever asked to see it, and his work experience is such that he certainly doesn't need one, nor would anyone ever question whether or not he has one. He's very good at what he does (which is journalism, btw). The company says a xerox would be fine... my question is: is a college degree a government requirement or an employer requirement? If it's employer, we have a shot at being able to work around it. If it's government, I assume, not so much. If it does happen to be government, what's the penalty for going there under false pretenses? Is it deportation? Jail? Who checks things like degrees? Do they have a committee or something? Thanks for your help!


I don't have a degree and I echo what sgilli3 said, it's the highest education certificate that your husband has.

It is for the Government (although the company may require it too) but you will not get an employment visa without a bona fide attested document, attested by your own government AND the UAE Embassy in your home country. 

You may also need to have your marriage and birth certificates of any children attested too (in the manner described above) otherwise you may not get a visa to join him.

I would talk to your company resettlement officer and find out exactly which documents also need attesting. You might as well do them all in a oner. It won't be a question of if they check them, it'll be a question of the visa being delayed until they have the relevant paperwork. No Docs, No Visa!

HTH


----------

